# My Laptop is driving me CRAZZY...plz help



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I own Compaq V3424au (_presario V3000 series_) which i bought last August. Its configuration is:

Processor: AMD Turionn 64 Mobile 2.2Ghz
Memory: 487MB RAM DDR2
OS: Windows XP SP-3 (_removed Vista Home Basic_)
(_these 2 are only required_)

Now the problems:
1) Over Heating. Its really getting too hot and that too in just few hours. I mostly run it for 7hr-11hr daily but it starts heating up after 2hr.
Here is a screenshot of SpeedFan taken after 5hr of continuous work.
*img160.imageshack.us/img160/7632/speedfanmf5.png 
What should i do?

2) When i start Turbo C++ (_projects work_) and starting working on it, the CPU fan speeds-up and the temperature starts rising much more quickly. *After* working for sometime (like 10min-15min)on TC++, the system Shutsdown on its own. I think its related to heating problem but _again_ what to do?

3) I installed XP in June'08 and didn't reinstalled it since then. My OS was better back in June and now its speed is pathetic. It take 5sec-8sec to open a _right-click_ menu, 10sec-15sec to open up the explorer. Application like Firefox3, photoshop, MS Office drive me crazy & offen crash. Whats wrong here?

4) When i try to standby or hibernate, my system freezes.

5) This happend with me only twice. I was using Firefox 3 and pidgin. In Firefox Cnet asia's website was open & i was watching a video review and suddendly everything freezed and my screen started showing lots n lots of random coloured geomatical figures, like those when some old-age dos game or app stops responding. I had to manually turn off the system and restart. That was more scary than BSOD and i suspect it _could_ be my weak processor.

Thats all for now...hopefully. 
Please suggest me some way out of this mess.
Thanks in advance...
*PS*: Don't ask me reduce the time i use my lappy, its nearly impossible.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ First thing : Have u installed Pirated windows  ..

Second : better format and install Vista as thats original or had come preloaded into ur system

Third choice : Install Ububtu linux on a sep partition and see if it works fine ?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 5, 2008)

1) Its genuine XP from Compaq guys. 
2) Vista's speed is pathetic and thats the reason i asked them to downgrade my lappy to XP.
3) Can't primarily shift to Ubuntu as dad is _Windows-Guy _ and offen needs the lappy from me.


----------



## bikram_singhy (Nov 5, 2008)

do keep your laptop ob sofa, bed, or any table having Cloth as its covering, 

my friends laptop also used to get over heated and solution was that he bought a small drawing board and use it when need to work on bed/sofa and otherwise uses table with no table cloth.

just remember Laptops needs well ventilation under their BASE.

AMD had drawback of getting overheated but you can send in for servicing to service center as it is under warranty.  the FAN might need replacement.

bye


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 5, 2008)

i use ma lappy on a table but without any cloth and the Fan is mostly open to let the air move out without any problem...
and what goes for those OS problems?


----------



## Pat (Nov 5, 2008)

A format and clean install would do wonders for you. Something else is a must too. Upgrade to at-least 1 GB. RAM prices are not too high these days and I am sure you can afford one.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you feel the warm air expelled by the fan?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 5, 2008)

a format and an upgrade is what am thinking too but still i need to have a logical reason for these behaviors happening?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^also seems ur lappu is infected by some malware..so install and run some spyware removal program


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 6, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Can you feel the warm air expelled by the fan?


yup...lots of hot air blowing out...but its never cools down...the temperature drops whn i dnt use any app and leave the system to do nothing but torrent download

am ready to reinstall the OS...but that wnt help the heating prblm and those freaking geometrical block...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

Actually , this much about the heating issue , Notebooks are meant to be used as they needed ,, if u want any performance laptop ---> then u should go for the DELL,HP,SONY like laptop and better laptop cooling pad is advisable ... 

If though nowadays  everyone is going for laptop indeed ,, as the point is laptops are using a little amount of power supply were it cannot match with processor performance equal to desktop

In case of your problem , RE-INSTALL the OS then freshly install service pack 2 ,, then see ....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 6, 2008)

the lappy is been awake since last 2hr and suddenly turned off when i was programming... the speedfan says this:
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/7039/magicalsnap200811060928jy8.png


ultimategpu said:


> if u want any performance laptop ---> then u should go for the DELL,*HP*,SONY like laptop


 oye, its already HP...compaq n HP r same...
i can't go for a new lappy now...i need a solution for this heating prblm..


----------



## krazzy (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Even my Compaq laptop gets hot too soon after it's switched ON. If you have air conditioning in your room then keep it ON while you are working on your laptop. Or put the ceiling fan at top speed. Also take some breaks in between to let it cool down a bit.

Also since you are keeping it on a table, the fan does get partially blocked. So keep a thick book or magazine below the laptop without covering the fan. The book will raise the laptop over the table surface a bit more and the fan won't get blocked.

2. Turbo C++ really taxes the processor and it's usage goes up to 100%. You'll have to stop it once in a while to prevent overheating the processor.

3. Do a fresh install of Windows. You can also install Ubuntu in a dual boot. Your dad can use Windows while you can use Ubuntu. Also upgrade the RAM to atleast 1gb.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 6, 2008)

1. AC or Fan is out of question, i'll die of cold.
2. The Fan is completely open to let the air move out without any blocking as the lappy is raised up.
3. The System shuts down in 15min of using TC++...15min is just too less.
4. Ok, am all set for a fresh install of XP-3 and Ubuntu.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 6, 2008)

I can suggest only 2 things,
Get more RAM
Get a Cooling pad either of Belkin or Coolermaster. Won't cost more than 2-2.5K.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 6, 2008)

there is somethin really wrong.. take it to service station....

my roomie's overheating HP was left with a burnt, out of warranty mobo with a 25k estimate... and now i have to lend mine for his gaming needs...

so.. go to service station first.. continue following thread from some other machine...

P.S.: try to use Dev Cpp instead of turbo c.. its easier on the CPU... so the CPU wont heat as much.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 6, 2008)

lol
hp and compaq are same ?? 
they r same in respect to company just pepsi and fanta but their pin to aeroplane is totally different.

had it been same y would guyz go for hp laptops which r very costlier compared to compaq ??

well i personally hate compaq and I FEEL that Compaq in no way can giv competition to Hp Laptops


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

Defragment Your HDD
Reduce no. of startup apps
Use CCleaner to remove useless junk
Set system restore to use Minimum possible disk space.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> 1. AC or Fan is out of question, i'll die of cold.
> 2. The Fan is completely open to let the air move out without any blocking as the lappy is raised up.
> 3. The System shuts down in 15min of using TC++...15min is just too less.
> 4. Ok, am all set for a fresh install of XP-3 and Ubuntu.




Ok ,, really if the system shutdown after 15min means its only the Heating issues only ...
1--> cooling pad is must , such in this cases 

2-->Your temperature shows that ur laptop is a microwave oven , i think u dont need get a new oven u can double the use of ur laptop

I dont know what to say dude for the laptop cooling , there is only one cooling solution for the laptop its LAPTOP COOLING PAD
if the lappy shutdowns for the C++ means godsake what to say ,,


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I have the exactly same model. and its overheating at idle with xp sp2. the reason it seems is the Nvidia chipset. will soon get a laptop cooling pad.
I dont think reinstalling OS or formatting will help you.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 6, 2008)

techking_dinesh said:


> lol
> hp and compaq are same ??
> they r same in respect to company just pepsi and fanta but their pin to aeroplane is totally different.
> 
> ...



oh my......really...gosh...ok...good...nice....thx....but u got any suggestions related to the topic??



			
				ultimategpu said:
			
		

> I dont know what to say dude for the laptop cooling , there is only one cooling solution for the laptop its LAPTOP COOLING PAD
> if the lappy shutdowns for the C++ means godsake what to say ,,


oye dara mat.... :-s

1 thing is final...i need a cooling pad ASAP...any suggestion on the best and not so heavy on the pocket thingy?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 6, 2008)

Before spending so much, do consult the service centre or some hardware guy. I am suggesting this because a cooling pad is not a 'curative' but just a 'symptomatic' treatment. Things could worsen and soon you may to spend some more on repairs. Do think twice before spending. Probably, there will be a 'cure' which will will not only save you from the comfort of buying and carrying the cooling pad, but also future expenses that you may encur on repairs.


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

It's rather obviously a heatsink issue
It seems the Northbridge and CPU aren't making proper contact with the thermal transfer tube
(laptops have a single heat transfer tube that runs across the mobo over the CPU and Northbridge)

If it's in warranty, get the thermal tub e reattached by the service center
if its out of warranty, grab the service maual for your model, get a tube of AS5 or similar, and reattach the thermal tube after applying AS5 properly

PS: For the guys suggesting a windows reinstall/malware removal...Isnt the speedfan readings and graphical artifacting a clear sign of the CPU and Northbridge overheating...
Even a 100% CPU+GPU loading for several hours will not raise the temps this high ....Please refrain from doling out senseless advice when you are clueless about the reasons


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 7, 2008)

AMD....I heard that amd will generate more heat...but i thought they had solved that problem..looks like the **(&^&* not yet gone


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 7, 2008)

superczar said:


> It's rather obviously a heatsink issue
> It seems the Northbridge and CPU aren't making proper contact with the thermal transfer tube
> (laptops have a single heat transfer tube that runs across the mobo over the CPU and Northbridge)
> 
> ...




bingo...a heatsink n northbridge issue...i expectd it...it ran out of warranty this august and so am kinda screwed but i can still go to the service center guys n get it fixed for some cash...
@rohan: am off for the service center...
but these HP Service Center guys are completely n00bs..thy only know how to *replace* a thing...thy never give any reason for the malfunction...(atleast in ma city)...


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 7, 2008)

> It's rather obviously a heatsink issue
> It seems the Northbridge and CPU aren't making proper contact with the thermal transfer tube
> (laptops have a single heat transfer tube that runs across the mobo over the CPU and Northbridge)
> 
> ...


+1. While going through the thread from the beggining, I was wondering If anybody got it right or not.  

@Abhishek dwivedi. Some may say that as its AMD, it'll heat up more. Thats not true to the extent it is being told. Yes, certain AMD proccied laptops do tend to heat up.. But with cool n quiet installed even they didnt give any problems..

Its 200% a heating issue. Maybe Haeatsink aint connected well. Maybe fan is not working well? sing a slowdown (as you mentioned). When it gets unbearable, the BIOS turns off the system...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

rosemolr said:


> AMD....I heard that amd will generate more heat...but i thought they had solved that problem..looks like the **(&^&* not yet gone



"AMD turion" does not produce more heat ,, its because some issues in the heatsink fan and the processor ,, surely have to check with the hardwares correctly


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

> @rohan: am off for the service center...
> but these HP Service Center guys are completely n00bs..thy only know how to replace a thing...thy never give any reason for the malfunction...(atleast in ma city)...



It's easier and more effective to do it yourself
Just google for a Compaq V3000 service manual, and follow the instructions for the CPU replacement (no, you don't need to change the CPU, just that the instructions for CPU change will give you exact directions on hoow to disassemble and remove, then reattch the sink)


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Nah, a minor heating issue can be fixed by anybody in the service center.. I just think some wire of the fan has come out. Or the heatsink aint seated well.
@Abhishek. Is it already out of Warranty period?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 7, 2008)

nopes...it ran out of warranty this august...
@superczar: do-it-myself :O


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

relax.. it isnt too difficult

Just follow the instructions from this:
*h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035667.pdf


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 7, 2008)

nice...cool...easy as a pie...DUDE!!!! this is freaking..remove Hard drive, Optical drive, Keyboard, Switch cover, Display assembly, Top cover & System board...forget it...am bettr with the service center...am going to thm 2moro


----------



## PhB (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay my reply is not about heating issues. It is just a suggestion for TC. Try running TC under Dosbox cause when you run it in NTVDM the CPU usage shoots upto 100%. Maybe it will ease the CPU load.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 7, 2008)

PhB said:


> Okay my reply is not about heating issues. It is just a suggestion for TC. Try running TC under Dosbox cause when you run it in NTVDM the CPU usage shoots upto 100%. Maybe it will ease the CPU load.


DOSbox...hmm...how to do that?


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 7, 2008)

*dosbox* is itself an emulator.. how will it help to reduce CPU usage?


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

it's all modular dude
but then if you aren't comfortable with the idea, the implementation would suffer 
get it done at the serv. center




> Try running TC under Dosbox cause when you run it in NTVDM the CPU usage shoots upto 100%. Maybe it will ease the CPU load.


yeah , right... loading the cpu to 100% (which can far more easily be done by running something as small as superPi) will magically reseat the heatsink properly


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 11, 2008)

ok...here is the story till now:

I went to the HP Service Center yesterday where i was _*LITERATELY*_ forced to submit my laptop regardless of my priority request to the manager. The reason they gave me was *"Diagnosis"*.

"OKKKKkkkkk"...

I finally dropped my laptop there yesterday at 1pm(IST). The issues which i reported to them were:
(i) Over Heating
(ii) DVD Writer is not reading & burning CD/DVD occasionally

I called them today morning and was informed that that my laptop was fixed and i can receive it.
When i reached there, they got me my laptop. When i asked that Engineer about the *Heating Issue*, he said: "Sir, there was lots of dust n all. I've removed n cleaned it. Its fine now".
When i asked them about the DVD writer, the guy went blank. He hesitate for few sec. and then said: "Voooo....u plz get it replaced."
I said: "Ok, can i please have the DIAGNOSTIC reports for both of the issues"
and again the guy went blank...

I went to the Manager and told him the complete scene and he said: 
"Am sorry sir, but at HP SERVICE CENTER we only replace parts and do not diagnose or repair them"...i was like WHAT THE BLOODY FU*K is this man

By the time was the talking to that guy, my laptop temperature increased back to 71C(processor) and 80C(Graphic card).
When i showed that to them, the engineer said: "Sir, AMD & Nvidia offen heat and 70C to 80C is normal"...i was again like wtf 

I had a long debate with them and finally returned home at 5pm(IST) *without* paying them the bill of 750INR+Tax.


Now, what to do of the heating problem? Should i open up on my own?
And, whats wrong with my DVD Burner (*MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S*) ? It does not read the CD and some times read the DVD, when i burn a DVD, it often gives error at 99%...
Is my lappy completely screwed up? Its only 15months old


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> When i showed that to them, the engineer said: "Sir, AMD & Nvidia offen heat and 70C to 80C is normal"...i was again like wtf


Wrong!
After using it for 3days non-stop, Temp of my cpu(AMD Athlon) is 39C.
Even under 100% load it never goes past 50C. 
Still AMD has designed its CPU to take temp upto 90C safely,  After that a Thermal Cutout is done in-order to save CPU from frying.




> Now, what to do of the heating problem? Should i open up on my own?



Yeah, as supercars said, grab service manual and try to find out the problem.
If you are not comfortable with that then, try at local Hardware repair shops.



> And, whats wrong with my DVD Burner (*MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S*) ? It does not read the CD and some times read the DVD, when i burn a DVD, it often gives error at 99%...


The drive might be reaching its End-of-life.and you need to replace it with new one.  But before getting a new one, Try cleaning the lens of drive.



> Is my lappy completely screwed up? Its only 15months old



No boss, just minor repairs are needed.
Also, every machine needs to be maintained, failing which it would malfunction.

As temp solution, Try RM Clock. using this undervolt your CPU to 50% of its capacity. things would run slower but any further damage would not take place.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Nov 12, 2008)

I told you. I got the same model and its overheating too.
its not a fault of a particular laptop.

I use the laptop very occasionally. many laptop of this model go dead after 16 months.
on net I have read many reports of this laptop going dead suddenly.

BTW, if you find a solution. please share it with everyone.

I have one solution: except the LCD screen, RAM , hard disk, battery, ports-- Replace everything in the laptop.

Is that possible? how much cost?

P.S.: My post can be found on the first page of this thread. but nobody paid attention to it. otherwise u could have saved 750 bucks.
the real reason is the faulty nvidia chipset. the entire chipset series of the model in this laptop is faulty.
and you should not have paid the money.
Hp had increased the warranty of all laptops of this model for 2 yrs.

Have a look at this and you will be shocked:
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

but nobody paid attention to my post.
so I did not care too!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 13, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> P.S.: My post can be found on the first page of this thread. but nobody paid attention to it. otherwise u could have saved 750 bucks.



hehehe...i *didn't* pay them Rs.750...i explained my point to the manager there and got him pissed and he asked me to leave without paying the bills...

@TECH_MANAGER: Where have thy mentioned that the warranty has been increased to 2 years? My lappy is 15 months old, will this apply to mine?


----------



## Spawn Freak (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a compaq v3335tu(intel version) with 1 gig ram nd pirated vista home premium (home basic came preloaded)...

i also have the same problem and the area that heats up is the HDD area only and most of d times the lappy freezez for around 40 secs and goes back to normal....

my lappy is outta warranty and SPEED FAN stats are almost d same as the topic creator's...

and i've formatted the HDD almost 10-12 times... still the prob is there...

once in a blue moon... the windows shows a blue screen also... (BSOD)


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Nov 13, 2008)

*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## R2K (Nov 15, 2008)

in which performance mode do u use ur laptop

high performance mode
balanced mode
powersaver mode

if u are using it in high performance mode for more than 2 hours ........then its normal for the lappy to get hot

if u plan to use lappy for a long period of time then just switch to power saver mode....

it will reduce performance for sure but it wont burn ur table


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think a good laptop cooler will solve your problem to some extent. I also have a HP laptop and it generates lot of heat. I recenly purchased Cooler Master Notepal Infinite laptop cooler from Lynx for my laptop. I've not used it as of yet but the reviews posted at the vendor site looks good. Price is less than 1500 now excluding shipping charges.

Lynx: *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2816

*www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=1&id=2581


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

Why not legal action?
I'm suggesting this as it is not an isolated incident...
Check this out:
*Taking Hewlett-Packard India to Court *
Its a completely different issue discussed there, but even so, your problem is serious too....


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Nov 16, 2008)

its the fault of the nvidia chipset and not hp actually. hp has extended the warranty by 2 yrs. but the warranty does not cover overheating. warranty is for only those laptop that actually develop a problem in 2 yrs time. 
court can only be moved only if hp refuses to repair your laptop that has some hardware problem.
overheating --- if it leads to any hardware failure is a problem.
otherwise nobody will repair a laptop for overheating not even dell.

bcz overheating can be caused by a variety of factors including misuse . and hp is only responsible for the hardware.

so you have 4 options-
1. fully overload your laptop for 24 hrs and let some hardware component fail. and throw it to the hp for replacement.
2. buy a cooler pad and keep using it.
3. dont do anything- if it fails in 2 yrs- go to hp centre . after 2 yrs- buy a new one.
4. buy an extended warranty.

1 and 2 options seem best to me. 

let me know what u gonna do.

thanks


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 18, 2008)

hey guys...just to let you all know that after my post on 13-11-2008, my laptops mother board blew up!!! 
The display went off and there was no response from the laptop after pressing the power button...
I called up the Customer Care for support as i had lost faith in those FUC***G Service Center engineers. After a long chat and some diagnose, the CC girl(yeah, it was a gal :d )took all the details of the laptop and mine and generated a *reference number* for me and instructed me show that reference number to the Service Center guys and they get my mother board replaced for *FREE* :O 
I was shocked as my laptops warranty was already over but she said that they do it for free and YEAH, am getting ma lappy back 2moro with a new mobo 

Lets see if the heating issue continues and if that DVD RAM works properly.

I was also informed that i can opt for an extended warranty for 5K+Tax even after ma warranty had expired and so am planning to get one.

@TECH_MANAGER thx for the link...i'll throw it on thr face 2moro mrning...hehehe

will post the response and updates 2moro


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

^^

is it fixed???????


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 19, 2008)

nopes...got an SMS from them this morning which stated that my mobo will take atleast 1 week to ship...gosh!!!!...life is so pathetic without ma lappy...
thy told me that thy have a shortage of parts :O:O


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> nopes...got an SMS from them this morning which stated that my mobo will take atleast 1 week to ship...gosh!!!!...life is so pathetic without ma lappy...
> thy told me that thy have a shortage of parts :O:O


Shortage of non-malfunctioning parts I hope


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 19, 2008)

Do one thing, Take it to the service center if its under warranty or to any service station and get its heatsink and fan checked up. It might be needing a  reapplication of thermal paste and proper sitting of heatsink. If fan is working then fine.

Turbo C++ under Windows XP runs within ntvdm.exe which is a part of the Windows On WIndows Architecture (WOW). If you have noticed when you start TC there will be two additional processes running, ntvdm.exe and wowexec.exe. This subsystem emulates 16 bit environment on XP which is a 32 bit OS. TC being a 16 bit app requires it. Its the same reason why its not possible to run 16bit apps on Vista x64, coz the 16 bit WOW subsystem is not present anymore, 32 bit is. 
Since this is an emulation, it takes extra CPU cycles for that and that processor activity causes your cpu to heat up (and the situation is worse because of first problem). This problem will be gone after first problem is addressed. However, it will remain an issue, although minimized. WHenever you'll run 16bit app like TC, processor usage will become high. On my first comp, which was a PIII 1Ghz coppermine, i remember, it caused the MP3 playback to stutter. So better move to a 32bit compiler like DevC++ soon.

Lucky you! Now this is the service of a reputed company like Compaq. Hats off! My crappy acer lappy generated the same set of problems in the same sequence. But they returned it to me, temporarily fixed, before 2 days of my warranty expiry date. And a week later when it generated the same problem, they just refused to service it and said it was out of warranty! Suckerz!!! 

I had to sell it for 4K only (bought it for 32K  just a year before).

Die Acer Die!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 20, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Lucky you! Now this is the service of a reputed company like Compaq. Hats off!



u kidding right? 

They have a bloody SHORTAGE of parts :O 
i need ma lappy as i need to submit ma projects n all and those fuc***g idiots don't have a mobo for replacement...i gota wait for 1 week....


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 21, 2008)

Oops! didn't knew about that. sorry 

But atleast they are giving you a replacement. Look at me, sold a 32K laptop for 4K after a lot of bargaining just after 1 year


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 21, 2008)

but y did u sell it? it must b under warranty? wht was wrng with it? 
gosh, r all notebook companies (excluding dell  ) GOOD-FOR-NOTHING?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 26, 2008)

When I took it to the service center for the last time, it was about a month from the expiry date of warranty. But those a**h**** took that whole month to replace the LCD and repair the heating problem. After i got my laptop back, it worked alright for 6-7 days, after the end of my warranty and then it was back to its previous state. I took it again to the service center but this time, the told me that i would now be charged for the repairs as warranty period is over. Suckerz!! 

Anyways, companies that do these kinda cheap things can do away just once. They lost a potential customer like me who upgrades his machines almost every year, desktop or laptop, and i will never consider that crappy company again no matter how good their offer look. And they cannot count how many customers they are still loosing because of the bad word of mouth. I cannot recommend acer to anybody after that incident. 32K means something for me. For them, its just a piece of product sold, i struggled with it for whole year. 



R2K said:


> in which performance mode do u use ur laptop
> 
> high performance mode
> balanced mode
> ...



Cut the crap man! I use my Dell Inspiron 1525 for 12 contineous hours a day and it never heats up above 37 degrees on normal to high end usage. And all the time i use High Performance mode. Power Saver mode is to run the lappy for longer on battery. If all the time you will run it in power saver mode, What is the purpose of buying a fast CPU? Its a fault that i think is plaguing the entry level models of acer and compaq. 

These laptops get hot, specially when a graphics app is run. And not just a grahics app, even an app made in Windows Presentation Foundation that uses graphics routines will make these craps hot. They stop responding for some time and then suddenly start to run smothly after 15-25 seconds. But this cycle goes on repeatedly and after 4-5 times, laptop hangs completly. 
I know it very well, i have lived with it for a year.

OFFTOPIC : BTW Abhishek, i would be visiting Kanpur in next few days, how about meeting up there? I am not very familiar with the place.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a talk with a guy in Delhi Office of HP and he assured me that i'll get a *substitute laptop* for the time being as it would take 1 more week for the replacements...i might get it on friday...



Krazy_About_Technology said:


> OFFTOPIC : BTW Abhishek, i would be visiting Kanpur in next few days, how about meeting up there? I am *not very familiar with the place*.



hahaha...me too...the only place i know is my room and the way from bed to chair and back to bed...hehehhe...
So, whn ya dropping by? I need to chk if am free from coachings...still a studnt u c...lolz  
but yeah, if v meet up, Krates will drop in too. Hez so damn desp. to meet a digitian..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats Ok buddy, dont have a date fixed right now. But it should be within next 2 weeks. Will tell ya when i'll get it. 

About the laptop, that would be great if you get a substitute laptop. Acer was not that kind. I lived (dont know how) without any computer with me for 33 days  I remember, i use to go to internet cafes, just for the good feeling of using a computer  (checking my mails use to go along with that  )


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2008)

^^

what was the problem with ur acer lappy????..............u seem to bash acer on all the threads about lappys.........me too own a acer lappy.......and never got a problem with that...
Also i have a 4 year old AMD athlon acer desktop( power series) in india which I used when i was a student .......both the machines just rocks............
update : I am not sure abt the desktop now.........did not turn it on for last 1 year.........since i came to Dubai.......( lol.......i miss it really)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 27, 2008)

i don't bash them without any reason man. I can see from your signature that you have a pretty decent configuration, this must have cost you 40K or above. I was not talking about this segment. They have problems with their entry level models. And so is Compaq. But the customer service of Compaq is behaving in a much better way by providing him a substitute laptop. i requested them so many times that i cannot stay without laptop for more than a month but their response was :" Then take it back sir. We cannot help you". I was a student-cum-freelancer at that time and bought the lappy with all my hard earned money as an investment. I was hoping to earn the money back by using that laptop, but see what happened.

you are better off with acer coz you had never needed to contact their customer service and that too with some severe  problem. I pray to God you dont ever need them but if you do, you may get to know what i was talking about.

Anyways, What i know is my experience and i will warn people whenever someone will discuss it with me. If acer guys care about it, they should give me a 32K laptop in replacement.  LOL i know they wont do it.


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2008)

^^
if u had a bad experience with acer that does not mean everyone will be having the same..

acer is one of the best known notebook makers in the whole damn world.........


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, live with it man! i am not saying anything ti anybody. I just warn people about my experience whenever there is a discussion going on and i am participating. I think that is completly fair.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 28, 2008)

You know what? I always havce some kind of intution with brands. Sometimes I feel I can just smell if the brand is good or not.

Its about 35 days that I have bought my first ever laptop(see siggy). The guy was hell bent on closing the deal with an acehe compaq lappy costed almost 2K less than my Lenovo, but then I thought that Len ovo was an Indian brand...and I very well know how reliable or consumer-friendly Indian brands are. Acer, somehow just gave me the impression that its for those looking at a very cheap. I did not want that impression either. So I just went ahead and purchased Lenovo. And, the next day after the purchase, I found this thread and few other acer-agonies. I just thanked my luck for having avoided those brands.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol Lenovo is not an Indian brand.. Acer makes good laptops. They just dump all craps in India.


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 28, 2008)

^
^
  So does every other manufacturer... But some of them just do it a little better than the other's....

The IBM Thinkpad branded one's for instance (now made by Lenovo)...

Though you would term it rock solid... Just a careful inspection of the two... One bought in India and another one in the US/EU.... you would find the difference...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 28, 2008)

ECE0105 said:


> ^
> ^
> So does every other manufacturer... But some of them just do it a little better than the other's....
> 
> ...



ur right...ma frnd owns a compaq laptop which he got frm US and the built of his notebook is vry nice and mine is like all the junk melted n recasted...really


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 3, 2008)

so have you got ur motherboard replaced. and is it working fine now?---


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 3, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> so have you got ur motherboard replaced. and is it working fine now?---



nopes...i had been trying to call the incharge for shipping etc for north circle since last 4 days but can't get hold of him..all his numbrs r 24/7 buzzzzyyy..i've emailed thm and no FUC**NG reply...just 1 SMS saying "your part will ship from delhi soon"

am getting so badly frustrated right now...can ne1 tell me wht steps can i take to get thm($&^)*&@#$(*@#)$*_@#$*_!@#$*&_&%!(#@&$


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 4, 2008)

but u have got a replacement laptop .. anyway, wish u luck to get ur laptop soon.....and let us know ur result after u get ur laptop back.

thanks


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 4, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi, many days have gone now, go there & speak with some power or show ur anger to them, only then will they do something. These RMA guys r a trouble in the back. Once i visited Rashi for a replacement of a motherboard , they took 1.5 months just to give me a new mobo. (It was under warranty)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 4, 2008)

man i've done everything...Service Center guys say that thy can only wait for the mobo to arrive...thy dnt give a damn abt ma shouts...
the guy who is inchage of North circle is damn to buzzy...all his numbers r 24/7 engaged...Customer Care as n00bs...no replacement laptop yet...this is insane.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 9, 2008)

AM FINALLYYYYYYYYY....
i got a call from HP service center this morning and the guy informed me that ma notebook was ready and i can take it back...
all this was possible only 'cause my replacement part was shipped on priority else it would have been there...
the guy told me that ma graphic card had gone wrong due to OVER-HEATING...

here is the copy of the mail I got in reply for 2 of my emails to HP:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Sorry for the inconvience caused,
> 
> ...



i tried ma notebook for a couple of hours and everything was normal but the graphic card was again 75C...i'l test it again and post the details here ASAP...


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 15, 2008)

so abhishek, what is the final report??? is the problem solved.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 17, 2008)

nopes...the prblm is not solved...haven't got much time to test as i have exams but its still heating upto 80C for graphic card...it hangs n gives BSOD...its slower thn b4...and a new problem has come up...whenever am using ma notebook on battery, it makes a strange beeping sound...the sound is continuous and as soon as i plug in the power cable, it stops...

i had a talk the the service center engineers but thy were so fuc**ng arrogant n idiots that thy didnt listn to me...thy askd me how do u knw that ur temp is 80C n i told thm abt the speedfan application...thy said its fake...only stupid ppl use it...i had nothing but to laugh...i laughed n came back...even the kids in this forum r bettr thn those as***les....


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 17, 2008)

!! ^ I'd advise you to not use the laptop for sometime until its fixed. The battery thing alarmed me. And if the battery explodes, u can do nothing as they'll say that you yourself tried some modification/used some other AC charger and spoilt it........

Please consider it before taking any step.


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Dec 17, 2008)

write an email to hp (international), hp india, hp MD email id, and any other hp ids you get.

in that email - you mention your phone, customer code, and that hp replaced your motherboard.

after that write that the temperature is going to 110 C.

after that write that service centre guys are not listening to you.

after that write that your skin get burned due to the high temperature.

after that you will either sue the company/MD and file a FIR in your local police station because hp consumer product which was maeant to be used on the laptop burnt your skin inspite of you going to the service centre, and burning is an indirect consequence of Hp mistake and  Hp is liable for it and will have to pay the damages foe the mental and physical trauma.

also write that you will forward this mail in newspapers and tech magazines grievence columns and will run an anti Hp campaign in your college/office if you do not get a reply and a new replcement of your Hp product.

try to find email id of as many hp executives in India and international as you can.

and mail to everyone of them

and then relax.

ok


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

As I mentioned earlier, sue them. Take them to the consumer court.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 18, 2008)

TECH_MANAGER said:


> after that write that your skin get burned due to the high temperature.


uhh...okey...u kidding right??? 

i'll give one more call to the service center again n tell thm abt the battery beep thing...if thy can't fix it...thn i think i'll have to do somethin...but wht can i do?? am just another poor inocent p) little student


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 18, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> uhh...okey...u kidding right???
> 
> i'll give one more call to the service center again n tell thm abt the battery beep thing...if thy can't fix it...thn i think i'll have to do somethin...but wht can i do?? am just another poor inocent () little student


Write a letter to the MD of HP India, threatening legal action for the problems they have caused. (issue an ultimatum.ie. Give me my money back/fix this/ give a new equivalent one or I'll take you to court )
Give them complete details of all that torture you went through, including those n00bish customer care people and not having the laptop for quite a while and most importantly, state that the prob has not been fixed despite assurances and several trips to the service centre.
If you dont get a reply, take them to the local consumer court (i guess you can represent yourself in the consumer court, not sure though)
I had replied earlier that another TD member had a similar case against Compaq, sued them, and eventually won the case (in about 5 months)


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 18, 2008)

well yeah, thats the point...i dnt have kinda time n stuff to run around courts n all...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

I understand your problem perfectly well.
What you need is some REAL proof.

*Do you have a mobile with camera and sound recorder ?*

Keep it on in your pocket while talking to the service center guys, and make sure that you bring out 100% of their stupidity in the audio. Having multiple incidents recorded helps.

At home, take pics of the problem and also video, and include that software's results.

Take some solidified coconut oil in a spoon and keep it over the back of the system and videograph the way it melts fast. Do the same with ghee and butter, which needs more temp to melt. Next, see if you can grab a 100C gauge thermometer and use it to measure temperature. These are all obvious proofs of the problem, and, believe me, unlike some complicated software results, these would make sense even to non tech consumer court people.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 19, 2008)

well the phone recording thing is ok but this spoon-melt trick aren't gona work...lolz..the hardware inside the notebook heat up and not the outer casing...the hottest region of the casing is the backside...so this spoon-melt thingy wnt wrk...


----------

